# Wilderness communinty in Alaska



## bogtrotter (Jul 21, 2008)

We are a community of neighbors looking for new members who want to homestead for free on our eighty acres in the Alaska wilderness.This year we have room for a family with children, and two strong young people who can help us build infrastructure to become ever more self sufficient. We can offer the family a cabin on the creek, and the helpers food and a place to camp on the adjacent wilderness lake with the possibility of working for a piece of land of their own. If you are tired of the rat race but have a hard time finding a way out this could be the answer. Please check out our website at roundrivercommunity.org


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Loved wandering around your website, and love what you are doing.

I hope you make some great new connections!

It takes a very special/unique person to live this life. I'd wager not one in 100,000 can do it for any length of time!

Tim


----------



## postroad (Jan 19, 2009)

www.roundrivercommunity.org There now I can just click on a link.


----------



## EvoQ (Dec 23, 2012)

Sounds like an awesome opportunity. I myself will live thus way in my near future. My journey is still being formulated this sounds wonderful so glad too see communities like yours. All the best.


----------



## rockyriver (Nov 23, 2014)

sounds like a great experiment... 
I don't qualify... 
but a couple of thoughts came to mind... 
if you are visiting... see if there is a few neighboring acres you could buy... 
it would expand the total acreage, but you would own yours. as long as everybody stays happy happy happy, no difference, but if there was ever a disagreement, your property would still be yours! 

a Christian group in nc did something similar a few decades back... things worked well. 
folks were allowed and encouraged to build their own homes... the community helped. 
then a large govt/private "utility" needed the land. the group wouldn't sell. finally, 
the group sold... 
the group bought another property 20 miles away, and everyone that wanted to rebuild got an allotment of money to rebuild. some didn't want to make that move. 
they got nothing. 
one benefit of the Alaskan project is that homes will be small, meaning low personal expense... if things fall apart, you haven't lost much. 

in the ad, what does the word progressive mean?


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

Do you practice Christianity within your community?


----------



## anahatalotus (Oct 25, 2012)

Sounds like paradise! Not to sure about the winters tough, considering I still can't use a chainsaw.


----------

